# Pessimism Vs Optimism?



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 22, 2009)

I still dont understand is it bad to be pessimistic or good to be optimistic

I have been till my life xperiences (uptil my coll)...seen that a mixture of both Pessimism and Optimism worked for me......

ppl say u need to be optimistic...I have seen situation where only optimism is the way to get things done...
some even say many of the successful men were pessimistic

so what really is the truth?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2009)

You cannot be one-sided with these 2 powerful emotions. It does not depend on the rule of thumb. Rather it depends on the situations and its variables. I cannot be confident all the time for all the work.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 22, 2009)

^^ no ther r ppl who r one sided also...


----------



## amol48 (Feb 22, 2009)

^^ Yup like me... I am always optimistic. I always try to look for something good even in bad situations. Or just say "Thank god it didn't get worse than this!"

On the contrary one of my friends is totally opposite to me! 

An interesting to note is things often go bad to pessimists while very few times to optimists not in technically, but it's just their way of attitude towards it! 

@gopi_vpboy


> some even say many of the successful men were pessimistic



I have infact heard opposite of this. 
"Optimistic people are always successful or you can also put it the other way - Successful people are always optimistic"


----------



## confused!! (Feb 22, 2009)

No matter how optimistic you are, there will be situations when u start to be pessimistic


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

I read this line in a book:



> A beggar is the most optimistic person in the world. Everytime someone passes by him, he begs for alms, hoping that the person would give something. Even when 100 people pass him by without offering anything, he still continues to beg in hope that someone might...



The title of the book was - 'nakaratmak soch - safalta ka raaz' (Pessimism - the key to success) or something like that.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2009)

I have to confess. I am a pessimistic guy  unless its related to studies, of course


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2009)

We are fcuked and Life fcuks everyone !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

Life's not fair. Get used to it. Stop cribbing. Stop whining. Shut up and make the best of what you have.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 23, 2009)

^^
Right!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 23, 2009)

ichi said:


> We are fcuked and Life fcuks everyone !



u r pessimistic


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm a self confessed pessimistic. Everything I start, I start thinking I won't be able to do it. But I take it as a challenge and try to do everything to make it a success. 
Jab logo-ko gyan deta hoon, I'm d most optimistic person in d world. U've to be yaar, no one likes a pessimistic, thats why they go to godmen, priests, astrologers...they just boost up ur moral nothing else.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 23, 2009)

There is something else called Realism. I prefer that.


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> u r pessimistic


I was pessimistic in first part and optimistic in second.

Here is another.


Some one hacked my wordpress account and I got a really good excuse to upgrade it to 2.7


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 23, 2009)

Being super optimistic is the way life goes for me.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 23, 2009)

World is place for both type of people, for example in IT..
Optimistic person will become a good programmer, and a pessimistic one a good tester


----------



## confused!! (Feb 23, 2009)

^^and how have you derived that theory??


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Feb 23, 2009)

long time ago my career counsellor once asked me :: "Do you see the glass as half full or half empty ??" My reply "If u want me to fill the glass its half full else if u r offering the glass to me its half empty " 


Who cares if u r an optimist or pessimist as long as u get the work done...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 23, 2009)

^ ^ ^ That reminds me - 



> Is the glass half-full or half-empty?
> 
> Optimist: The glass is half-full
> 
> ...


----------



## eggman (Feb 23, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Life's not fair. Get used to it. Stop cribbing. Stop whining. Shut up and make the best of what you have.



+1.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 23, 2009)

pessimist is !!!


----------



## Chirag (Feb 23, 2009)

Always hate people who say ' It happened for good '. I mean how can just someone say it happened for good without actually expriencing the thing that didn't happen ?! I mean if you didn't get into some college but somewhere else and your parents say it happened for good. How????? Do they have some technology to compare something that hasn't happened with something that is happening ????


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2009)

^^your post happened for lulz 

Srsly? Optimism and Pessimism are the same thing which changes meaning from circumstances to predicament.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 24, 2009)

^^
anata wa kuza desu.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am an Optimist


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 24, 2009)

*Optimism helps::*

U r walking on the road and one bird sh1ts on u, rather getting angry be an optimist and thank God* that cows don't fly.


*Pessimism eg:-*
One miser bought two lottery tickets or 2/- each. He generally doesn't spen but being his b'day his frnds forced him to spend, if not for others but for himself at least.

When d result came out his frnd found that he has won d first prize of 1crore. They went to meet him

Going his home they found he's very sad and in very bad mood. They were surprised whether d first prize made him mad. But they kept cool and asked him to be quiet and celebrate as he has won d first prize. But he didn't listen. Then they asked what happened, why he's so angry.

He replied, though he was happy that he won the first prize but he had a loss of two rupees as the other ticket had not won even 1 paise.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL!!

Optimist FTW!

But I hate the people who simply say 'sab bhagwaan pe chor do'. Lazy dumbards!


----------



## SHell (Feb 24, 2009)

i fully agree with mehra.rakesh

as long as u are able to get ur work done...who cares.. but i think the way one gets
his/her work done determines whether he is having an optimistic approach or pessimistic approach.


----------



## amol48 (Feb 24, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> World is place for both type of people, for example in IT..
> Optimistic person will become a good programmer, and a pessimistic one a good tester





confused!! said:


> ^^and how have you derived that theory??



exactly... I don think that theory is right. Infact I believe a cruel mind can become a good tester  For giving your program a nightmare, the tester must be test it curely. This is my theory 



Sunny1211993 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Optimist FTW!
> 
> But I hate the people who simply say 'sab bhagwaan pe chor do'. Lazy dumbards!



^^ Those are not called optimists. Optimists are those who expect their EFFORTS to succeed while pessimist expect the opposite!



Chirag said:


> Always hate people who say ' It happened for good '. I mean how can just someone say it happened for good without actually expriencing the thing that didn't happen ?! I mean if you didn't get into some college but somewhere else and your parents say it happened for good. How????? Do they have some technology to compare something that hasn't happened with something that is happening ????



lol.. you are seriously too pessimistic


----------



## cyber (Feb 24, 2009)

a pessimist is one who complains of the noise when opportunity knocks the door.


better to be optimistic


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2009)

...the man who isn't a pessimist is a damned fool.
- Mark Twain

The man who is a pessimist before 48 knows too much; if he is an optimist after it, he knows too little.
- Mark Twain


----------



## Chirag (Feb 24, 2009)

amol-Yea...


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 24, 2009)

> exactly... I don think that theory is right. Infact I believe a cruel mind can become a good tester  For giving your program a nightmare, the tester must be test it curely. This is my theory



Pessimistic person starts with a app thinking it has been not made correctly and there has to be some number of flaws in it. Start with "this is wrong"  attitude and you are a good tester .


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 24, 2009)

i had a seminar 2day on success in life by a blind entrepreneur named shakeer

he said many inspiring thoughts by the achievement he made being blind like he was first blind mba grad in ap...etc

though he insisted clearly optimism for success ...which quite seemed not agreeable for me at end of the day


----------



## think_red (Feb 26, 2009)

Optimists = people full of confidence....always thinking postive ****....so positive that they will see something good even if their house is on fire. 

Pessimists = no confidence whatsoever.....always negative thoughts...."i will never succeed" " it will never work" blah blah.....however these are always the people who end up jumping up and down with joy when something really works out fine when they expected it not to.

Faker Pessimists : "i am hopeless, this is impossible" is what they say to you; what they are really thinking is " o fck u imma do it right....hopefully u wont"


----------



## confused!! (Feb 26, 2009)

^^is there anything called Faker Optimists


----------



## amol48 (Feb 26, 2009)

think_red said:


> Optimists = people full of confidence....always thinking postive ****....so positive that they will see something good even if their house is on fire.
> 
> Pessimists = no confidence whatsoever.....always negative thoughts...."i will never succeed" " it will never work" blah blah.....however these are always the people who end up jumping up and down with joy when something really works out fine when they expected it not to.
> 
> Faker Pessimists : "i am hopeless, this is impossible" is what they say to you; what they are really thinking is " o fck u imma do it right....hopefully u wont"



Yup I have seen many such Fake pessimists!



confused!! said:


> ^^is there anything called Faker Optimists




i don think so... At least I haven;t ever seen one yet!


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 27, 2009)

Optimism can't be faked, but still I know some people who speak optimistically but aren't optimist.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 27, 2009)

> "Always borrow money from a pessimist. He doesn't expect you to return it anyway"


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 9, 2009)

In studies, I am pessimistic. But in other things I am optimistic.


----------

